# Killer 2/stroke Engine Builders



## KLEIN-31 (Oct 18, 2007)

I Have A 2005 Yz 125 2/stroke Dirt Bike Motor Just Wondering If Any Body Can Steer Me In The Right Direction Of Some Really Good Engine Builders For 2/strokes 

Thanks Scott


----------



## tonyp884 (Jan 16, 2007)

Try looking in Cycle News, Dirt Bike Magazine, Motocross Action Magazine, etxc...


----------

